
Comparing the compilation speed of C, C++, D, Rust, and Go - crazypython
https://github.com/nordlow/compiler-benchmark#sample-run-output
======
crazypython
\- DMD compiles D without templates 10.57 times faster than C, thanks to DMD's
backend.

\- DMD compiles D with templates 1.93 times faster than C++.

